# βάζω κουρτίνα



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2008)

Στην πιάτσα χρησιμοποιείται η έκφραση «βάζω κουρτίνα» για να περιγράψει τη διαδικασία μη εμφάνισης στοιχείων οκονομικής συμπεριφοράς στην Τειρεσίας ΑΕ. Εάν κάποιος «έχει βάλει κουρτίνα», τότε στη θέση των δεδομένων που τον αφορούν στο Αρχείο του ΣΟΣ (Σύστημα Οικονομικής Συμπεριφοράς) αναγράφεται: «δεν επιθυμεί την αναγραφή δεδομένων που τον αφορούν».
_Η τράπεζα μας επέστρεψε δυο επιταγές που 'χαμε δώσει για πλαφόν, επειδή λέει ένας από τους οπισθογράφους έχει βάλει κουρτίνα... Έχουν τρελαθεί εντελώς!_


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2008)

Δεν είναι εδώ η θέση του, αλλά θα σκάσω αν δεν το πω. Στη συζήτηση της ελληνικής Wikipedia για το Σιδηρούν παραπέτασμα, υπάρχει το εξής απολαυστικό:

Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω κάποια στοιχεία για το άρθρο περί σ ι δ η ρ ό ν τ ο ς παραπετάσματος.

Και ξανά:

ανάλογα με τη χρονική περίοδο στην οποία αναφερόμαστε, παρερμηνεύοντας έτσι τον όρο του σ ι δ η ρ ό ν τ ο ς παραπετάσματος


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2008)

Μπορούμε να απαντήσουμε στον κύριο που το έχει γράψει αυτό και να του υποδείξουμε το λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορούμε να απαντήσουμε στον κύριο που το έχει γράψει αυτό και να του υποδείξουμε το λάθος;



Και ότι το σωστό είναι —ούντος; Όπως το επικρατούν, του επικρατούντος; :) Ξέρω, τώρα θα κόψεις φλέβες...


----------

